# codice fiscale



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno, vedo che qui "codice fiscale" viene tradotto, genericamente, pare, come "numéro d'identification national", ma poi, se uno clicca su France, viene fuori "numéro de sécurité sociale en France"...

Chi ha ragione?

Ed è lo stesso per gli altri paesi francofoni (in Europa, Maghreb, Canada e altre ex colonie francesi) che voi sappiate?  

Grazie a tutti e scusate per la domanda impegnativa


----------



## matoupaschat

Confermo "numéro d'identification national" o il più semplice "numéro national", per il Belgio ...


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie


----------



## vale_new

Wiki: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Num%C3%A9ro_d%27identification_national

Per il Canada, dove si parla principalmente inglese, tranne in una regione http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/cjcm/srch/bscSrch?lang=fr&bscSrch=T1261


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie a tutti


----------

